# How can we stop dummies after two years?



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Dear Jeanette,

Daisy and Isaac are nearly two now. They love their dummies loads and have them during naps and at night. We also give them their dummies if we are out and need some peace eg if they are getting noisy in church. However we think we will now to try and get rid of them during naps and at night time as they constantly have a rash around their mouths and sometimes I feel abit embarassed when we are out and they have them as sometimes people look at them abit disapprovingly. We have just moved to a new area and my confidence is down enough at mother and baby groups without having the social stigma! We plan to still have them with us when we are out and about for emergency peace and quiet.

Can I ask could there be any other cause for the rash and also have you got any tips for getting them to give them up without too much trauma. Is there any harm in continuing with dummies at this age? 


Many thanks

Love Melanie
xxxxxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

At this age they are more easily distracted when avoiding having the dummy. Thing is..they have always had it so it can take time to stop them having it altogether.

You may have to take it one situation at a time ie decide that when you go out or if they are sitting and playing that they aren't allowed their dummy.

Some parents have found stopping altogether works but this can cause a few weeks of upset and tantrums. This can be distressing for both you and your child (ren). 

Decide which way is best for your children. You may have to look at them having another comforter short term ie soft toy.

The church I go doesnt mind if children are noisey so im sure you will find that as well. Take colouring books with you or snacks such as raisons etc.

Re rash..may be caused by salivia building up. Try applying vasoline to the area.

Stay in touch.

Jxxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Have a read of:

http://www.kirklees-pct.nhs.uk/fileadmin/documents/dummies_-_final_version.pdf

Jxxx

*CONTAINS EXTERNAL WEBLINK: FERTILITY FRIENDS IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ITS CONTENT*


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks Jeanette,

The vaseline is working well. I have tried other creams but they hate them and gag when I try to put them on. We keep changing our minds about when to take the dummies away. Some days I am all for it and others I think I just couldnt stay sane without them. I might try just taking them away for the day time naps. 

The link is very helpful

thanks

Melanie
xxx


----------

